Ask HN: What are some new and cool startups being built in Europe? - roadbeats
======
w_t_payne
[https://www.asvglobal.com/](https://www.asvglobal.com/)

~~~
roadbeats
It doesn't look like neither a startup nor cool :)

~~~
w_t_payne
It is a startup -- still small, growing like crazy -- and if self driving cars
are cool, then so is this: it's the exact same thing, but at sea. Wouldn't you
want to work on self-driving container ships? (You have to start somewhere..)

------
ljsocal
[http://pixyle.com](http://pixyle.com)

